# Plants that do well near filter intake/highflow



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Pluke,

Good question!

I try to avoid plants with fine leaves or soft stems near filter inputs. Fine leaf plants always seem to look 'dirty' because the leaves catch the detritus passing by. Soft stem plants seem to 'lean' toward the input strainer, sometimes blocking the input strainer. I like to use Cryptocorynes, Vallisneria, or stiff stem broadleaf stem plants like Bacopa or Persicaria sp.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

I've found that Bolbitus seems to like high flow areas and looks great swaying in the currents. Crypts and Anubias would also do well.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Pluke, welcome to our slice of the interwebs 

I was gifted with a small piece of Buce and to be honest it didn't look like it would last the night so I just dropped it into the tank and it sat at on the substrate for a couple of days, well it didn't die but it didn't do anything growth wise either. I attached it to a piece of driftwood directly in the flow of the HOB Penguin. That rascal took to its new home like I could not have hoped for, it seems like every time I look at it there are new leaves!

If I can get it grow where I am hoping it will it will cover a piece of driftwood that goes from substrate to the top of the water. We shall see, but I would definitely think Buce, I just wish I could recall the name of that particular one to recommend it.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Java fern


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Many plants that root onto objects, do so for a reason . . . that is because they are normally growing under waterfalls or streams with quick water flow and little substrate. They need to hold on so they don't get washed away!

Check out this list of plants that root onto objects. I haven't updated it in a while, but you can find many good ideas here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/33-plants/723817-plants-root-onto-objects.html#post6673937

Good Luck!


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I put a riparium planter directly in my filter's output and that thing did _amazing_. So much so that it took over a good chunk of the tank and I had to remove it. 
I had at various times:
Marselia minuta
Hydrocotyle 'Japan'
Alternathera Reinecki
moss
anubias
Gold Creeping Jenny
garden fushias
coleus
and a Prayer Plant


----------



## Pluke (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone, for the suggestions.



Kehy said:


> I put a riparium planter directly in my filter's output and that thing did _amazing_. So much so that it took over a good chunk of the tank and I had to remove it.
> I had at various times:
> Marselia minuta
> Hydrocotyle 'Japan'
> ...


What exactly is a riparium planter and where do I get one if I decide to try that?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Pluke said:


> Thanks everyone, for the suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riparium planter can be anything with holes to let roots grow through/water flow
you can: use a plastic shower caddie, cut holes in a plastic cup, use a rinsed planter pot (those little ones with lots of slots) even make a basket from craft mesh or light defuser 'egg crate', make from stainless steel mesh, hell i've jsut stuffed a long peice of foam over the outflow of an HOB that floated on the surface and grew riccia/stems on that


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've done one better and just shoved a bunch of stems into my filter. Be careful with how well they grow. 
Here's my current planter:
-Sweet Flag 'Ogon'
-Golden creeping Jenny
-Lobelia Cardinalis 'small form'
-Nerve plant
-Ludwigia Repens









And here's the forum dedicated to ripariums/terrariums/vivariums: Riparium/Terrarium/Vivarium - The Planted Tank Forum


----------

